# dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen



## 1686christine (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe in meinem Teich einen (2) Fisch(e) entdeckt, welcher ca 20cm lang ist, die Form eines Gründlings ungefähr hat,  er hat 6 Flossen, wobei 4 davon rot sind und an der Schwanzflosse war auch ein bißchen rot.

Die Rückenfarbe ist dunkelgrau.

Leider konnte ich den Fisch bisher nirgends finden.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von Euch mehr!?

Versuche mal irgendwie ein Foto zu bekommen, ist natürlich etwas schwierig.

Danke im Voraus

LG Christine


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

..nun ja, ohne Foto wird das ein lustiges Ratespiel.

Mein erster Schuss ins Blaue wäre ROTFEDER


----------



## herbi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Hallo Christine,...



> Leider konnte ich den Fisch bisher nirgends finden.



Das errinnert mich an eine Begebenheit bei mir am Teich,....

Ich sah immer einen kl. weißen Fisch rumschwimmen,....als ich das dann meiner Frau erzählte meinte sie ,...das ich mir das einbilden würde,...andere Leute sehen ja auch weiße Mäuse,....!!

Und jedesmal wenn sie am Teich war ist dieser weiße Fisch abgetaucht und unter die Steine,....

Das dauerte ca. 1/4 Jahr,...bis sie ihn sah und nicht mehr an mir zweifelte,...(ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch schon Zweifel,....:?)

Aber was will ich dir damit sagen,...mh,...warte der kommt dir schon vor die Linse,...und dann stellst du hier das Foto ein,...
Eine Aussage zu treffen ohne Foto ist etwas schwer,...

Welche Fische hast du im Teich,...?


----------



## 1686christine (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Danke, aber "mei" Fisch hat mehr die Form vom __ Gründling und ist  ziemlich dunkelgrau.

Er glänzt leider nicht so.

Christine

So, gehe mal wieder auf Fotopirsch, kann etwas länger dauern.

Christine


----------



## 1686christine (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Fische im Teich sind:

Goldies, Shubunkins
Gründlinge
Ich hatte mal __ Graskarpfen und __ Schuppenkarpfen, leider nicht mehr.
Und meine beiden Spiegelkarpfen haben den Winter nicht überlebt.

Die haben nun auch nicht so die typische(gold)Fischform, sondern mehr einen flachen
Bauch und sind länger 

Christine


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Servus Herbi

Goldfische 5Stck
Karpfen 3Stck
Gründlinge 2Stck 

Quelle = Profil, allerdings höchst wahrscheinlich Ende 2007 angelegt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Hi Christina,

männliche Zährten (Vimba vimba) bekommen zur Laichzeit einen dunklen Rücken/Körperseiten und rötliche Brust-, Bauch-, Afterflossen. Sonst weiß ich auch nicht welcher (heimische) Fisch, außer der __ Rotfeder, in Frage käme

MfG Frank


----------



## 1686christine (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Lieber Hoboo,-Frank

Habe Bilder bei Dir gefunden, von oben gesehen könnte es tatsächlich
eine __ Rotfeder sein, nur die schwanzflosse ist nur zur Hälfte rot und 
die ersten beiden seitlichen Flossen sind auch nicht so rot.
Die Augen wirken auch etwas rötlich.

Von oben aus betrachtet sehen sie ja sowieso immer etwas anders aus.

Von der seite (aus habe ich ihn noch nicht richtig gesehen.

Wie kommen die in den Teich??


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Hi Christina..

Denke du meinst Solche Schwarz Roten Fische...Habe insgesamt 5 Davon aber ich könnte dir jetzt echt nicht sagen was das für welche sind Sorry


----------



## 1686christine (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Nein Jens, das sind Goldfische die sich von schwarz auf orange färben.

Ich habe mal versucht einigermaßen Bilder zu bekommen .

Der Fisch neben dem weißen (Goldfich), hat auch rote Augen und von oben sieht man die rötlichen Flossen und auf dem zweiten Bild schwimmt er links oben gerade aus dem Bild
man sieht den Kopf nicht mehr, aber gut die rötlichen Flossen.
Im dritten Bild ist er schräg rechts unten,wo man gut die roten Augen sieht.


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*



> nur die schwanzflosse ist nur zur Hälfte rot und
> die ersten beiden seitlichen Flossen sind auch nicht so rot.
> Die Augen wirken auch etwas rötlich.



...__ ROTAUGE und __ ROTFEDER haben eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit. Wobei die rötlichen Augen eher in Richtung Rotauge weisen. In vielen Fällen ist tatsächlich nur die untere Hälfte der Schwanzflosse rötlich. Die anderen Farbausprägungen auf den Flossen können in der Stärke auch variieren.
Wie kommen die da hin ?
VÖGEL, würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Achso diese Meinst du die Habe ich auch Drin im Kleinen Teich sind auch auf dem Foto zu sehen..
Das sind ganz klar Rotaugen..Wuste auch eine zeitlang nicht was das für eine Fisch art sein soll bis ich Einen Experten geholt hatte und der sagt mir das es sich um Rotaugen hadelt...

Sie Bekommen aber noch eine Richtig intensieve Rot färbung im Schwanz Bauch bereich ab einer größe von 15cm...(Sagte man mir so)


----------



## goldfisch (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Hallo Christine, 
sehen wie Gründlige aus. Das nächst grössere ist die __ Barbe. An Exoten könnten mit Pflanzen auch Garra eingeschlept worden sein.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Hi Christine,

sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Rotaugen __ Plötze , Ist anhand der dürftigen Bilder aber nicht ganz sicher zu sagen, man erkennt zwar das rote Auge, aber nicht ob Bauch und Rückenflosse direkt übereinander stehen (__ Rotauge) oder ob die Rückenflosse hinter den Bauchflossen ansetzt (__ Rotfeder). Kannst ja mal beide anhand der Lexika-Fotos vergleichen

MfG Frank


----------



## 1686christine (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: dunkler Fisch mit roten Flossen*

Jürgrn, Gründlinge habe ich auch , die meine ich nicht,das Foto ist leider sehr schlecht zu erkennen.

Frank, Danke ich habe noch mal geschaut, ich gehe nun ganz fest davon aus, das es zwei
Rotaugen sind.

So, nun muß ich mein Profil noch ändern, kommen noch zwei neue Fische mit rein

Lieben Gruss von christine


----------

